# Pepin @ CI Super Store



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Don Pepin Garcia at the CI Super Store


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

I wanna meet that man.


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

Jonjonmacky said:


> I wanna meet that man.


Bring him some Heinekens.


----------



## CBI (Feb 5, 2008)

Grrrrreat pics. Cool to see the master at work!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The cigar Guru


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Now thats one event I wish I could have attended!!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

He can't roll a cigar ... not like ME anyway ...  Nice pics, I bet it was fun. I'd also like to meet the guy.


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

ME To, ME To Nice Flint


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics. thx for shareing


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks awesome!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics. Thx for sharing!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Awesome! A cigar for smoking around a corner! :biggrin:


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice pics!


----------



## Network13 (Feb 29, 2008)

looks like he was having fun, never seen a right angle cigar before.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

is the "L" shaped one an actual released cigar or was the Don just fooling around?


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

SVB said:


> He can't roll a cigar ... not like ME anyway ...  Nice pics, I bet it was fun. I'd also like to meet the guy.


Now I really wan't to try one of your cigars :lol:


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I want a 'pipe' cigar lol. That thing looks freaking sweet.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> is the "L" shaped one an actual released cigar or was the Don just fooling around?


It is a cigar "pipe". He rolls some of these at events.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cusccrstud21 (Mar 20, 2008)

amateurke said:


> Awesome! A cigar for smoking around a corner! :biggrin:


haha, i was thinkin the same thing...or a Pipe Cigar, lol


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Great pics. Looks like everyone had a blast.


----------



## Jimmy Ray (Nov 10, 2007)

Some good pics there.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I really want to meet him also


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great pics Jon


----------

